# GSD Popular Stud Dogs: Fado von Kathargo



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Working traits he was known for? Producing ability--working traits; health; etc.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

My personal opinion is, Fado was a fluke, a stroke of luck for the breeder. A nice all-round complement to a working pedigree as a secondary focal point, whose primary focus is some distinct intense preference-based characteristic.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Why was he a fluke he was by afra who was and is known as solid producer.Would'nt that make it solid genetics??


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Daryl Ehret said:


> My personal opinion is, Fado was a fluke, a stroke of luck for the breeder. A nice all-round complement to a working pedigree as a secondary focal point, whose primary focus is some distinct intense preference-based characteristic.


so what was the primary focus? in plain language? " some distinct intense preference-based characteristic"?? geez, daryl, give us a break--break it down to freshman level, ok? i have 2 BS in anSci and it doesn't make sense to ME!


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

ann schnerre said:


> so what was the primary focus? in plain language? " some distinct intense preference-based characteristic"?? geez, daryl, give us a break--break it down to freshman level, ok? i have 2 BS in anSci and it doesn't make sense to ME!


LOl i thought the same that made no sense to me at all.

Afra is said by many to have made a solid contribution to the breed and was a good producer i dont think this is questioned.My bitch is 5-5 on afra von stoppenbergerland but that doesnt sway me one bit im going off what is well documented.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

ann schnerre said:


> so what was the primary focus? in plain language? " some distinct intense preference-based characteristic"?? geez, daryl, give us a break--break it down to freshman level, ok? i have 2 BS in anSci and it doesn't make sense to ME!


Talking about how Fado influences the pedigree of "some dog", other great producers of the pedigree seem to show through more prominantly. It was late, I was tired, and knew I wasn't making clear sense


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Daryl Ehret said:


> Talking about how Fado influences the pedigree of "some dog", other great producers of the pedigree seem to show through more prominantly. It was late, I was tired, and knew I wasn't making clear sense


So you dont think he put his mark on his progeny??


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

No, not greatly. But that's just the opinion of 1 person with no direct experience. His greatest assets were what? Nice structure & handler oriented? He has certainly combined well with a wide variety of many great producers. That says something, at least.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Lets see, he's linebred 5---5.4 on Bernd von Lierberg and he is out of Harro aus der Lechrinstdt and Afra vom Stoppenberger Land both highly regarded depending on who you ask. What were his working traits that distinguished him? Notable progeny? Health?

T


----------

